# tacos and pizza and beer and hoagies



## 17328 (Sep 7, 2005)

today i have stared a little experiment. i am increasing my daily dose of fiber to 3 cups a day. so far so good i have started a new supplement last night to setlle the stomach. today for breakfast i had pizza for lunch i had wings and beer for supper i had more beer with some taco bell and for my usual midnight snack i had a hoagie with hot peppers on it. i am hoping i am on to something here so i can share it with all i am a sufferer of ibs-d i now can understand why the prescibe fiber for d it is A BULK FORMING LAXATIVE and i finally, after 1 year had a normal bowl movement i will write again tommorow to keep everybody updated on this experiment


----------



## 17328 (Sep 7, 2005)

so far this experiment is going great today i had another giant hoagie spagetti some left over wings and some chips throughout the day i washed it downn with some soda pop this experiment is working great so far i will reply tommorow about how i feel


----------



## 14780 (Jul 19, 2005)

Ummm, is that healthy? That's a heck of a lot of fat. You might end up switching one problem for another...


----------



## 17328 (Sep 7, 2005)

so far i am on day 6 of my experiment and i have to say i feel goddamn great this is what i do if anybody is interested. every morning i have a cup of vanilla yogurt ( which nuetralizes the bacteria in your stomach) throughout the day before i eat i take 1 lactose enzyme supplement pill (which will work for dairy, sauces, and more) followed by a pepcid ac pill ( which nuetralizes acids in your stomach) also very important i take three servings of metamucille ( spelling ) which will form a huge amount of bulk in your stomach which decreases my bowl movements big time and take 1/2 of an immodium. i dont take the 1/2 of immodium to block my self up but to slow my bowl throughout the day. the fiber and the yougurt will also slow you up so now i am once again having regular movements that are controlled which makes my day a hell of a lot easier and also relaxing. any questions please respond. so far i had the best 4 days of my life since i started having ibs.


----------



## 17328 (Sep 7, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by AchievingCraziness:Ummm, is that healthy? That's a heck of a lot of fat. You might end up switching one problem for another...


usually i dont eat this becasue i am an exercise freak and i also know not many people on this site can eat foods like that. i just wanted to prove to myself that i can eat foods and hold them in it sort of made me feel really confident about my problem and gave me hope that maybe someday i will be free of ibs


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I was wondering the same thing- that really doesn't sound very healthy at all! Be careful, you might get some kind of rebound problems from eating like that.Natural yogart, rather than flavoured is probably better for you.Best of luck,Nikki


----------

